# Cold weather kidding...



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay so we've been experiencing our first winter kidding. This am we had twins born...both werd strong and even this afternoon had both up and about. This is the 2nd time this has happened, but we go back to check on evening rounds and one is down and weak!? Weve now tube fed the weak one and hes inside with us to get stronger. 
We are getting flustered with this cycle... What does anyone recommend to help avoid these cycles of weak kids! ? Any advice is greatly appreciated! We had spring kids that went fabulous and this is becoming discouraging...  
Thanks.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

are they staying warm enough??? What about Selenium and Vit E???


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

We have a heat lamp w them at the beginning...its cold, but theyre in the barn stall and locked up w mom...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you watch to make sure both kids are getting milk? Sometimes one kid gets pushed out, and becomes weak...you want their tummies to be flat but firm which means they're eating. I usually check newborns every couple hours to be sure they're thriving, especially when it's cold out.

Other than that, you can give new kids selenium gel or bose if you're in a deficient area, or if the mom was deficient. I put honey or molasses on the tongue for energy and give vit b if I feel the kids need it.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

We try to help them latch and make sure they both do so!. I think they just get cold and give up...we had both weak tonigjt...tube fed once and they were both standing by next feed...i just hate to let it happen again when we put them back w momma. Idk that she is being encouraging enough with them! ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It does sound like they are getting cold. Have you tried putting a small dog kennel in there for them to snuggle into? Or make a warming barrel...take a barrel, cut a hole for a door. Small hole on top just big enough for a light socket. You can then use a regular light bulb and it will create enough hear inside the barrel for the kids. 

It sounds like you're doing everything else right.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You can put a sweater on them too, just make sure it's not tight so they can fluff their hair under it. We've made them out of toddler shirts & sweatshirt sleeves <for boers>. I agree about having a warming barrel, box or dog house that will help.

BTW, how cold is it your way? 32 degrees and up I don't usually use a heat lamp and our barn isn't the warmest. 32 down to 20 it depends on how the kids are thriving & anything 25 and under pretty much gets a heat lamp the first few days.

Don't get discouraged, it happens, and winter kidding's can go either way - super easy or super hard, if your lucky you can get in between 

BTW, I definitely agree about selenium. If you are in a selenium deficient area and haven't supplemented, you need to do that. I love using the selenium e gel, just a drop in the mouth and make sure they swallow it. Bo-Se works faster, but I don't like giving newborns shots unless it's life/death kinda situation.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

We have sweaters on the littler ones. We had a doe kid yesterday am, we kept kids in to heat up, took em out to the barn and momma has been awesome. I wish all my mommas would be so attentive and encouraging to the kids. 
As for temps, my car temp said 3 degrees. Its COLD! The newbies are bigger but doing great in the barn w a heat lamp.
So these smaller 2 Weve been taking out to mom to nurse and when they have been there for a while, we bring em in and bottle feed if they want. 
I hope my other does hold off while this cold run gets out of here!!!!


----------

